# Weird Alarm Problem



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

So last night my friend and I get out of the goat, close the doors, and i lock the car. When i push the lock button, it locks, but then honks 3 times really quick. I unlock, lock again and it honks. 3rd times a charm and locks normally. WTF?


----------



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine does that too, but only when I press the lock button while a door is still open. I've never had it happen if both doors are completely shut.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I think you can turn off the horn chirping by going in your settings. I cannot recall the steps sitting here but I am reasonably sure you can turn it off. Mine is off. Same way with unlocking the car's passenger side door from two clicks to one click of the button. 

If you lock the car with the passenger door open the horn will go off.
If your trunk is a jar and the doors are locked, and you lift the trunk lid the horn will go off as well.*


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

well last night after i got home, i got out, re-closed both doors and trunk. Turned around and it did the same thing!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Did it just start doing this or has it been doing this from the time you got it?

If it just started doing this perhaps the settings got messed up? Try unplugging the battery waiting a few mins and reconnecting it... Let the computer reset itself.

If you haven't, I'd go in the settings and disable the horn chirp features. If it still does it.... Let the service guys handle it. Haunted by Spuks. :willy: :willy: *


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

^^^Ill give it a try. But my goat is (dum dum DUUUM!!!) out of warranty.




EDIT: It only started doing this last night.


----------



## TrprBoone (Jan 16, 2006)

My goat did the same thing. Make sure that both of your doors are LOCKING all the way after you press the lock button...my passenger door wasn't locking properly (door actuator was broken). It's the car's way of telling you that it's not entirely secure despite your alarm being active. Hope that helps!


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

This just happened to me. I then realized that my door was not closed all the way. It's a good security mechanism.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Church said:


> So last night my friend and I get out of the goat, close the doors, and i lock the car. When i push the lock button, it locks, but then honks 3 times really quick. I unlock, lock again and it honks. 3rd times a charm and locks normally. WTF?


It sounds like you have a intermitten door lock actuator problem. My driverside door lock did that sometimes. I took it to the dealer and had it replace problem fixed.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I had the same thing to happen, once. I believe there was a message 
on the DIC about the hood being opened. I sprayed lube on the hood switch, and all is well.

Larry


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

TrprBoone said:


> My goat did the same thing. Make sure that both of your doors are LOCKING all the way after you press the lock button...my passenger door wasn't locking properly (door actuator was broken). It's the car's way of telling you that it's not entirely secure despite your alarm being active. Hope that helps!


This would be my guess, also. I've seen this happen many times, and it's usually awalys the passenger side.


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

^^^^Thats exactly what it was. Upon closer inspection, the passneger side power door lock actuator is fubar.


----------



## svarog (Feb 16, 2008)

Church said:


> ^^^^Thats exactly what it was. Upon closer inspection, the passneger side power door lock actuator is fubar.


Sorry to reopen an old thread, but I just had this problem for the first time with my 2004, on the driver's side door. I have a 3rd party extended warranty but I'm not sure this is covered. Can anyone tell me how much it cost to have the actuator replaced at the dealer?

I also wonder if I should try to get both done, since it sounds like the passenger side will probably break next...

Edit: They didn't do a recall for this issue, did they?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey svarog welcome to the forum...

There have been no recalls on the GTO.

You should have a list of exclusions to the warranty. If you don't or not sure I would call your warranty carrier and inquire. Any Pontiac dealers parts dept. should be able to quote you a price on that part. Being the actuator works with the Keyfobs I would doubt an after market one would work.

Personally I wouldn't replace a working part with a new one. If it ain't broke don't replace it. If it's covered under warranty for you, I wouldn't expect warranty to replace a part that is in working order.


----------



## svarog (Feb 16, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Hey svarog welcome to the forum...
> 
> There have been no recalls on the GTO.


Thanks for the info... I will check my warranty for the exclusions. Regarding the recalls... I guess what I actually meant was "have there been any TSBs" for this? I know there is a long list of TSBs... 

Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

svarog said:


> Thanks for the info... I will check my warranty for the exclusions. Regarding the recalls... I guess what I actually meant was "have there been any TSBs" for this? I know there is a long list of TSBs...
> 
> Thanks!


Not that I am aware of but that doesn't mean there hasn't been.


----------

